# Does one company make all emblems and other parts?



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

As I progress through my first restoration, I have learned that many body panels come from Dynacorn & Goodmark so now I'm wondering about emblems and other parts. I see various prices from different companies like OPGI, Year One, Ames, Performance years. Do they all come from the same place? Is the quality that much better for one that's $20 more? For example, the "GTO" fender emblem that goes on my '68?
What about parts like the hideaway actuators? All from the same place?

Thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Most body panels and bumpers come from goodmark and/or Dynacorn. Several of the big parts repro suppliers have CERTAIN things tooled for. It has been my experience that OPGI has the highest prices. I generally shop Performance years and Ames....Sometimes a company offers 2 different quality levels of the same part.....a cheaper repro from China, and a better one from USA. Eric


----------



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

*Ames*

just scoped out parts ( emblems and seat covers ) from 5 different place and Ames was the best price in most cases .. saw the seat covers from PUI and Legendary and will be going with Legendary ....... much nicer quality


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

AFAIK most, if not all, of the emblems, exterior lenses, and so on are manufactured by Trim Parts. They make really good stuff.
Jeff


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

The Parts Place out of chicago makes a TON of stuff and supplies Ames and Opgi with many of their products- 3 Items I bought from Ames with The Parts Place logo are the front headlight bezels, the rear tail light bezels, and the front grills ( all for a 65)


----------

